

Searching python related open source projects actively looking for developers - mbkv

Please suggest some python based open source projects (relaed to the scipy numpy family) that are looking for volunteers/developers, and which does not have a steep learning curve.
======
bayesianhorse
It's impossible to join such a project and start contributing right away. On
the other hand, pretty much all those projects want contributors. But they
don't search actively. Mainly you need to follow the bug tracking and
mailinglists, then maybe pick a low hanging fruit.

There is no such thing as a shallow learning curve in contributing to less
than trivial open source software...

------
lutusp
Your title seems to say that there are scientific python related open source
projects actively looking for developers. But in fact you are looking for such
a project. Maybe it would be more constructive to say that instead.

As to "a steep learning curve", given the field and the possible applications,
I think that goes without saying.

~~~
mbkv
thanks. done.

